# Gamer PC Zusammenstellung für +- 800 Euro



## Externaleye (2. Mai 2014)

*Gamer PC Zusammenstellung für +- 800 Euro*

Hallo, ich würde mir gerne mein ersten Gaming-Pc zulegen, bis jetzt hatte ich immer nur laptop, aber so glühend heiss wie der wird, macht der es sicher nicht mehr lange mit.
Nun hab ich mir einfach mal paar teile zusammengesucht die laut Internet zurzeit für das Budget am beliebtesten sind, und wollte mal fragen ob es so in Ordnung ist oder ob ich da mehr rausholen kann für den Preis? 
Ich muss auch sagen, ich hab null Ahnung davon.^^
Games die ich damit gerne spielen würde sind: Rift, Diablo3, WoW, BF4, und Skyrim.

Hier die ausgesuchten Teile: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220437e8369dacc6a0ca5de957c0508390c312604e738

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke
Mfg Externaleye


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Mai 2014)

Sieht gut aus, nur zwei Sachen:
Beim Netzteil vielleicht lieber eines um die 500 - 550 Watt von der BeQuiet L8 Serie z. B.

Die Grafikkarte wird Dir bei neuen Spielen keine Freude machen. Eine AMD R9 280X oder NVidea GTX 770 ist zu empfehlen. Wenn Du unbedingt da sparen willst, nimm wenigstens eine R9 270X.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Jo, lieber ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil - das hat nur einen PCIe-Stromstecker, und moderne Karten brauchen idR zwei - das geht zwar auch per Adapter, wenn das Netzteil insgesamt genug Strom liefert, aber ich würde lieber eines nehmen, was das schon ab Werk hat, weil dies auch ein Zeichen für eine ausreichende Leistung ist. und wenn Du mal ne stärkere Karte holst, wird es mit der 430W-Version sowieso knapper.

Grafikkarte ebenfalls: die ist veraltet und bei dem Preis zu teuer - da nimm eine AMD R9 270X, die gibt es ab 160€. Die sind so stark wie die GTX 760, die eher ab 200€ kostet. 


An sich wäre für einen Xeon auch eine GTX 770 oder AMD R9 280x viel angemessener, aber wenn es beim Budget nicht anders geht, dann nimm eben dir R9 270x


----------

